# Critique on 10y/o TB mare?



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

So this mare is a bit closer, but she's been out of work for awhile (although has been brought back into it a few months ago) after having a foal. 

The basics: she's 10 years old, 16hh, utd on everything, very willing and eager.. and I'm going to message to find out more.





































I'd be using her for jumping and/or hunters, if that is of significance. I also want to eventually try dressage or eventing, but I intend on getting another horse once I'm out of university to "upgrade" so to speak.


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

And a video of her trotting..


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

I really like what I see here. She seems pretty well balanced, has good angles in shoulders and hips. Cannons are short, as is her back. The only things I'm iffy on are the wany her neck ties in to her shoulder and her knees in that second profile shot. They don't seem that bad in the first profile. I would really like to see a head pn shot of her front legs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

First off, thanks for taking the time for the critique!

And secondly, I also noticed that as well. I know in the last picture her knees look a little funny (to me anyways), but in the other pictures, they were fully extended so I can't see them being too bad if they're allowed full flexion.. if you'd call it that. I did ask for more pictures and information though.. I sent a message on their facebook page and a reply to her ad on the atlantic rider classifieds, just incase she doesn't check one or the other. For $2500, I think this mare could be quite a steal pending a PPE.


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

Oh yeah! Hope it works out
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks! I do too.. my dad is limiting me to around three and a half hours away, and it's been really hard finding a horse that might possibly fit my needs. If it wasn't for Major's lack of responsiveness to my leg and his overall laziness, he'd be darn near perfect. So, I'm really just looking for a horse who is more responsive and goes forward without a lot of leg.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

This horse is an example of one of the strongest couplings you can find with a nice smooth top line and a nice short back. Her neck ties in a little low and her hind leg is just a little straight. A little more open at the point of shoulder would be nice.. and if her point of shoulder were just a tad higher that would be the case. 

She may be a bit over at the knee but nothing to worry about and a tad over is always better than back at the knee. Nice bone and very balanced over all. Again.. I point to her coupling.. LOOK at that.. because that is strong and says she will stay sound in her back throughout her life. 

I will also add in the trotting video, she is not being asked to do anything. She is on her forehand and just trotting along. She is being ridden front to back. Drive her INTO the bit with your seat and legs and let her have more rein. Yes, her head will no longer be vertical.. her nose will be ahead of vertical.. but she will be learning to use her body, reach under herself with her hind feet and get her weight off her forehand as she drives foreward with her back legs (that is what they are for after all). 

She is a NICE horse. Get her working and using her ring of muscles. She has the ability to take you far.


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks, Elana! I'd definitely be driving her into the bit, after attending a clinic a month ago, I learned how vital that really is. I was stuck on a _very_ forward horse for the clinic, after my slow, lazy, easy to frame up horse pulled up lame.. and there was an enormous difference when I asked him to go forward into my hand. 

I just hope they end up replying (or else I might have to go try to find their telephone number!), because I really think that if that's how she's going after a couple years off, she'd be going great if I'm consistently working her. 

May I ask what coupling is though? I don't think I've ever been told what that is.

Also, if you were to compare her to my lease horse, who would you say has the most preferable conformation for disciplines like jumping and dressage? 








[/url] DSC_0013 by Right Cute Cali, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

And good news! My dad said he knows where she's located and that it's not too far, which means.. if I can get ahold of the seller, then we'd likely be able to go see her!


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

The coupling is the area behind the back and before the peak of croup. Your Leas horse has a nice, short back, but the coupling is not nearly as strong as the mare in the first photos. In this photo of the lease horse, he stands a bit straight behind and boy oh boy does he need a farrier! Toes long.. slipper footed. He also may be a bit tied in behind the knee and his angle at point of shoulder is a bit closed and the humerus lays a bit flat. I would expect this horse to jump somewhat flat.. might get his knees level or just below level when jumping. Built a bit downhill.. I am betting he is hard to balance to the rear and it looks like he has never been asked to work his "ring of muscles" from the large under neck muscling. Pretty horse.. pretty color. 

Remember, when I critique a horse, I am not there to see him. Anyone can look at a photo and offer an opinion.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Oh.. and the Sorrel Thoroughbred is far superior for dressage and jumping over the Palomino.


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks! I got a reply from the seller and she said she thinks the mare is sold but she'll let me know this week for sure. Fingers crossed!

And I definitely agree with many of the things you've said, especially about the farrier and the rear. It's always been quite hard to get him engaging his hindend and really putting himself to use.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Your lease horse CAN engage, it is just harder for him. His neck is not 'turned over' with the muscles in the center and top of the neck larger than the one along the jugular groove. This says he is NOT using his ring. 

If you are going to continue to lease this horse, you will learn HUGELY about training if you can get him to use his ring of muscles. This horse has MUCH to teach you. Biomechanical Riding and Dressage 1

And this:
http://www.equinestudies.org/ring_revisited_2008/ring_of_muscles_2008_pdf.pdf


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

That was really interesting to read! I'm going up later today so I'll try getting him to engage his hind end more and use his ring of muscles.  Thanks!


----------

